
Show HN: Sell anything through instagram - khamoud
http://paytagz.com/about
======
miguelrochefort
I built something very similar earlier this year
([http://thingsy.co](http://thingsy.co)), but pushed the idea even further by
posting items to Craigslist/Kijiji/Backpage (using mechanical turk for item
recognition).

Unfortunately, this couldn't scale because of classified ad websites
limitations.

To this day, I don't know of any classified ad website that allows massive
item listing through an open API. This would seal the deal.

~~~
khamoud
That's awesome! I always figured that there had to be a better way of selling
things than Craigslist currently offers. The issue is building an audience. I
thought I would try and piggy back on instagram to maybe push me ahead.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Nobody is going to look for stuff on your website.

You need to:

A. Find a way to automate posting to Craigslist (good luck). B. Build a better
marketplace (semantic?) that aggregates/pull content from Instagram, Vine,
Twitter, Etsy, etc. If you do that, you'll need a kickass item recognition
system.

------
purezero
Soldsie also did something similar with Instagram.
[http://new.soldsie.com/instagram-selling/](http://new.soldsie.com/instagram-
selling/). Looks like social commerce is heating heating up as companies are
looking for a way to really get social to contribute to overall ecommerce.

------
michaeldunworth
I had a friend that was selling about 20 items a week on instagram. This seems
like it would make it easy. Good job!

~~~
Kiro
What kind of stuff is he/she selling?

~~~
michaeldunworth
She lived in Hong Kong and were selling small electronics (USB
sticks/Gadgets/Key rings) Nothing major, just more for fun.

EDIT: *was

------
Johnie
Chirpify did the same thing.

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/23/instasale-chirpify-takes-
it...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/23/instasale-chirpify-takes-its-in-
stream-commerce-service-to-instagram-as-its-twitter-service-continues-to-fly/)

------
ExpiredLink
> _Internal Server Error_

~~~
khamoud
Should be back up. Sorry about that. I upped the instances which might have
caused it.

~~~
btbuildem
still down (or, down again?)

~~~
khamoud
I'm so sorry about that. It went down again.

------
giudegio_fubles
Great job! What do you think about www.depop.com?

